#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Веганство-это просто!

## Ostrbor

1.Главная причина всех болезней. Даже без кучи проведенных научных исследований, очевидно, что это питание. Т.к. пища и есть те самые кирпичики и энергия из кот-х создаются клетки, обновляются ткани и органы. Испорть питательную среду и организм начнет болеть. В онкологии, например, генетика только в 2% случаев явл-ся причиной. Главная же причина-спец питание. Да, нужно съедать специальные продукты, чтобы специально болеть.

2.По статистике люди умирают от болезней сердца, онкологии, диабета. Вы питаетесь так же как все? Тогда не надо быть пророком, чтобы предсказать наиболее вероятное будущее вашего здоровья.

3.Что не вредит нашему телу? Огромное количество исследований подтверждают, что это продукты раст-го происх-ия. Все эти исследования доступны в инете на англ языке, на ютубе легко найти интервью кардиологов, онкологов и терапевтов. Есть сайты разных онкол исследовательских орг-ий, есть блоги изестных терапевтов и т.д. Нет ни одного исследования, утверждающего обратное. ОФициальная позиция FDA и других институтов здравоохранения развитых стран - меньше мяса, больше растений.

4.Почему люди глухи в голосу разума? Возможно, потому же, почему наркоману бесполезно говорить о вреде наркотика. Всем хочется сделать себе приятное: пососать косточку, пожевать мясцо, оторвать подгорелую кожицу курицы... Хм, неужели только мне все это кажется безумием? )) Ну народ, ведь вспомните, это же тот самый пяточек, нуф-нуф и наф-наф, золотой петушок. Ну как же так - им, и ножом по горлу. Да уж, кошмар безумия и чревоугодия.

5.Многие говорят, что быть веганом - заморочисто и сложно. Почему они так говорят? Я веган, и я не знаю. Может быть просто так, ляпают бездумно. В ашане много отделов пропускаю - молочный, сырный, мясной, консернвый и т.д. За 10 мин могу приготовить еды на 5 дней. Проще и быстрее скупаться, выходит дешевле, быстро готовить, после еды сытно и хорошее самочуствие. Может я что-то пропустил? Где же эти сложности...

6.Все говорят, что без мяса не вкусно. А мне вкусно. Кому же верить о вкусе веганской диеты? Да уж, вопрос на миллион. )))

7.С чего начать. Мой рецепт: в 3 глиняных горшка: чечевица(1:2.5), перловка(1:3), овсяная *крупа*(1:2.5). 3 часа стоит в воде. Добавляем чуть-чуть соли. Ставим на 1-1.5ч в духовку (180-200гр). Потом пусть еще постоят час. Каждой берем по ложке, смешиваем с зеленью (петрушка, укроп ...) и посыпаем орехами(лучше предв размолоть). Орехи-очень важный продукт!!! В стакан с водой можно добавить замороженных ягод (напр, чернику). В другую тарелку режем апельсин, банан, яблоко и т.д. Вкусный салат из овощей (цвет капуста, помидоры, огурцы). Еще каши, кот-е просто готовить- гречка и рис(но они не такие сытные и полезные). Сложнее готовить горох и фасоль - но зато очень вкусно. Важно: не использовать сахар, подс и слив масла, как можно меньше соли(лучше йодированную).

8.Вкусовые привычки формируются через 1-1.5 месяца. То, что сейчас может показаться вам пресным, потом будет ароматным и очень вкусным.

В общем, будьте здоровы, не мучайте себя и родных и несчастных животных.

----------

Ometoff (15.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

3 спорно:
Нитраты, естественно содержащиеся в т.ч. в «органически» выращенных овощах (куда попадают из органических удобрений, таких как навоз), вызывают рак[1]
Овощи не предотвращают рак[2]

А вот 5,6,7,8 —чистая правда  :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

1. Сел человек на вег.диету и типо всё по маслу? Никаких проблем с желудком и другими внутренними органами? Ха. 
2. А веганы умирают только во сне и от старости, да. 
3. Каких растений? В каком кол-ве и какого кач-ва? Про полный отказ от мяса вроде никто из них не говорил. Ешьте меньше красного и ограничьтесь белым и рыбой - вот это можно услышать. 
5. Когда идёте в общепит, столовая на работе, что едите? Или когда путешествуете? 
7. Какие-то совсем невкусные рецепты. Никогда бы не стал веганом, прочитав их. 
8. А если месяц питаться одним рисом, то даже солёный рис станет деликатесом. 

Эмоционально и неубедительно. Какой у Вас вег.стаж, кстати?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (14.11.2015)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> 1. Сел человек на вег.диету и типо всё по маслу? Никаких проблем с желудком и другими внутренними органами? Ха. 
> 2. А веганы умирают только во сне и от старости, да. 
> 3. Каких растений? В каком кол-ве и какого кач-ва? Про полный отказ от мяса вроде никто из них не говорил. Ешьте меньше красного и ограничьтесь белым и рыбой - вот это можно услышать. 
> 5. Когда идёте в общепит, столовая на работе, что едите? Или когда путешествуете? 
> 7. Какие-то совсем невкусные рецепты. Никогда бы не стал веганом, прочитав их. 
> 8. А если месяц питаться одним рисом, то даже солёный рис станет деликатесом. 
> 
> Эмоционально и неубедительно. Какой у Вас вег.стаж, кстати?


1. Чем меньше в рационе продуктов животного происхождения, тем он полезнее для подовляющего большинства людей. Речь, уточняю, о тенденции, так как частные случаи бывают разные.
2.Веганы, говоря опять таки в общем, проживают более здоровую, осознанную и энергичную жизнь.
3. Какие растения какого качества и количества- вопрос частностей, решаемый при выборе поставщиков продуктов питания и составлении персонального рациона питания. Рекомендации есть меньше животной пищи и больше растительной буквально это имеют ввиду- чем меньше первой и больше второй, тем лучше.
5.Нормальные столовые и точки общепита в нормальных странах предлагают более или менее приемлимые варианты веганских блюд. В любом случае нахождение чисто растительных блюд- задача хотя местами и сложная, но вполне выполнимая.
7. Могу навскидку приготовить несколько умопомрачительно вкусных веганских блюд, включая первое, второе, третье и компот. А вот поглащать расчленённые трупы животных- это действительно отталкивает.
8. И напоследок немного буддийское. Если кушать свою еду осознанно, находясь в текущем моменте, то даже пресный рис будет ощущаться изысканым яством.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> 1. Чем меньше в рационе продуктов животного происхождения, тем он полезнее для подовляющего большинства людей. Речь, уточняю, о тенденции, так как частные случаи бывают разные.
> 2.Веганы, говоря опять таки в общем, проживают более здоровую, осознанную и энергичную жизнь.
> 3. Какие растения какого качества и количества- вопрос частностей, решаемый при выборе поставщиков продуктов питания и составлении персонального рациона питания. Рекомендации есть меньше животной пищи и больше растительной буквально это имеют ввиду- чем меньше первой и больше второй, тем лучше.
> 5.Нормальные столовые и точки общепита в нормальных странах предлагают более или менее приемлимые варианты веганских блюд. В любом случае нахождение чисто растительных блюд- задача хотя местами и сложная, но вполне выполнимая.
> 7. Могу навскидку приготовить несколько умопомрачительно вкусных веганских блюд, включая первое, второе, третье и компот. А вот поглащать расчленённые трупы животных- это действительно отталкивает.
> 8. И напоследок немного буддийское. Если кушать свою еду осознанно, находясь в текущем моменте, то даже пресный рис будет ощущаться изысканым яством.


1. Откуда такие данные? Я нигде таких не встречал за всё то время, что интересуюсь вопросом. 
2. Осознамометры, энергонометры и здоровеметры вряд ли есть в Вашем арсенале, да и провести исследование тысяч людей Вы вряд ли могли сделать. Откуда такие данные? Мне думается, что говорить можно исключительно о своём опыте. 
3. Какого поставщика Вы выбираете, приобретая помидор в магазине "Пятерочка"? Проверяете сертификаты на партию и знакомитесь с технологией производства? Без этого просто сложно сказать, что купленный Вами помидор только помогает и совершенно не вредит. 
5. Окей, обед для вегана из российской столовой: салат "Весенний" 100 грамм, хлеб "Украинский", щи из свежей капусты 300 грамм, картофельное пюре 150 грамм, компот из сухофруктов. Хотите сказать, что это полноценный обед, из которого веган получает все необходимые организму вещества? Диетологи с Вами не согласятся и я не уверен, что можно на таком обеде долго протянуть. Вегетарианцам чуточку попроще. 
7. Я тоже могу. Мясо не смогу приготовить, а вот какой-нибудь шеф запросто сделает из него восхитительное по вкусу блюдо. Сегодня был в заведении, где стейк стоит 12000 рублей и на него есть спрос, потому что вкусно. Т.е. изначальная отсылка ко вкусовым свойствам продукта не очевидна. 
8. Как и фекалии с землёй, впрочем.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

> 3 спорно:


Вот несколько ссылок из тысячи исследований. Выбрал первые попавшиеся: там про связь питания и рак у детей, разные онкозаболевания, как мясо способствует их развитию (оно действует между прочим очень эффективно) и т.д.

http://www.pnas.org/content/105/48/18936.full.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9571699
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18444165
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2515569/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8167267
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8167261
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19363256
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14739572
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12027291

----------

Hang Gahm (15.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

> 5. Когда идёте в общепит, столовая на работе, что едите? Или когда путешествуете? 
> 7. Какие-то совсем невкусные рецепты. Никогда бы не стал веганом, прочитав их. 
> Какой у Вас вег.стаж, кстати?


Я так понимаю 7 вопрос самый важный. Оказывается есть выход! Это такие есть штуки, ну эти, ну как их. А вот - специи!  :Smilie: 
Когда путешествую - иногда выковыриваю. ))
Ну вот. Если у одного вегана маленький стаж и другие какие-то недостатки, значит все веганство - ошибка. Что за странная логика. Да пусть хоть я вчера стал веганом, пусть у меня букет болезней - это не отменяет доказанных фактов. "Стаж" не считал. Наверное, больше пяти лет.

Вот нашел видео старика вегана, у него стаж побольше. Возможно он будет более убедительным для вас.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhrWIi_fVxY

----------


## Ostrbor

Где то читал брошюру кардиологов о влиянии триглициридов(насыщыенные жиры) на сердце. Там было написано, что достаточно одного приема пищи с мясом, сыром, маслом и тд., чтобы ввести сердце в стресс. Оказывается у человека самый большой по площади орган, отвечающий за перекачку крови - не сердце, а внутренняя стенка сосудов. Так вот они очень чувстввительны к жирам, жиры делают их не способными сокращаться. Через 2 часа после завтрака объем крови через сердце уменьшается в 2 раза! Сердце не дополучает кислорода и пит веществ. Стресс длиться 6 ч. Т..е как раз приходит время обеда. Получается человек насилует сердце все дневные сутки. Не удивительно, что серд болезни - номер 1 киллер. Если после еды вас клонит в сон, то это сердце просит вас дать ему отдых. Раз уж тут все так строго и надо самому искать ссылки, то вот одна: https://my.americanheart.org/idc/gro...ucm_425988.pdf

Интересное видео, кажется там есть субтитры: http://nutritionfacts.org/video/fatt...tery-function/

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вот несколько ссылок из тысячи исследований. Выбрал первые попавшиеся: там про связь питания и рак у детей, разные онкозаболевания, как мясо способствует их развитию (оно действует между прочим очень эффективно) и т.д.
> 
> http://www.pnas.org/content/105/48/18936.full.pdf
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9571699
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18444165
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2515569/
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8167267
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8167261
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19363256
> ...


На одну ссылку можно привести десять других ссылок, полностью опровергающих то, что написано в первой. Вы ведь это понимаете? К слову, об их качестве. Открываю одну из приведённых:



> Breast cancer is a complex disease. Its aetiology is multifactorial, its period of development can span decades, and its clinical course is highly variable. Evaluation of the role of the immune response in either the development or control of breast cancer is also complex. Nevertheless, there is substantial information that in this disease, the immune response is not a host defence reaction and may even serve to facilitate cancer development. This evidence comes from a variety of sources including clinical-pathological investigations in women that show a correlation between the intensity of lymphocytic infiltration into the tumour mass with poor prognosis, studies in breast cancer patients that demonstrate a similar correlation between delayed hypersensitivity reactivity or in vitro assays of immune reactivity to tumour cell membranes or non-specific antigens and poor prognosis, and analyses of cancer incidence in chronically immunosuppressed, kidney transplant recipients who develop an unexpectedly low incidence of breast cancer. The overall conclusions from these human studies are corroborated by observations in mouse mammary tumour models that also demonstrate immune enhancement of breast cell proliferation in vitro and of breast cancer development in vivo. Potential mechanisms for these effects include production, by inflammatory cell infiltrates, of direct or indirect modulators of breast cell growth, e.g. cytokines, peptide or steroid hormones, enzymes involved in steroid metabolism, as well as of antibodies to growth factors or their receptors. These immune facilitatory mechanisms must be overcome if immune-based therapies are to be applied successfully in breast cancer.


Вопрос: зачем Вы её приводите и что из этого нужно принять во внимание? Это всё для создания видимости, что Ваша точка зрения подкреплена множеством авторитетных источников? Иного объяснения нет.



> Если у одного вегана маленький стаж и другие какие-то недостатки, значит все веганство - ошибка. Что за странная логика.


Я так не рассуждаю. Я склоняюсь к тому, что всё индивидуально, надо смотреть на каждый конкретный пример и агитация тут совершенно не уместна.



> Вот нашел видео старика вегана, у него стаж побольше.


Владимиру Зельдину 100 лет и он мясо ест. Какой из этого вывод?

----------


## Ostrbor

> На одну ссылку можно привести десять других ссылок, полностью опровергающих то, что написано в первой. Вы ведь это понимаете?


 я бы поверил в возможнсоть статистической подделки, если бы речь шла о мясе  - все-ттаки это очень влиятельная и богатая индустрия. Но вот исследования о пользе вег диеты, непонятно, как они вообще появляются, ведь это не выгодно коммерчески. 

Было бы интересно глянуть хотя бы на одну. Только не из желтой прессы. Можно на том же pmc, наберите диета. И конечно для людей. Известно, что у человека длина пищевода длинее чем у хищников. Они быстрее избавляются от мяса. А у нас оно задерживается и гниет в нижних отделах. С этим связывают онкологию прямой кишки. еще это питание приводит к запорам, что веганы вообще не испытывают. Так ваш желудок говорит, что ему такая пища не подходит.

----------


## Ostrbor

> Владимиру Зельдину 100 лет и он мясо ест. Какой из этого вывод?


Ну это утверждение не точное. Раз ему сто лет, значит он точно лет 10 был вегетарианцем. Пусть вынужденным, но однозначно был. 
Важно еще количество и частота приема. Если редко и понемногу, то это конечно вредит, но не сильно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но вот исследования о пользе вег диеты, непонятно, как они вообще появляются, ведь это не выгодно коммерчески.


«Органическая» еда и соль «без ГМО» напротив, очень коммерчески выгодны.

----------

Буль (16.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> я бы поверил в возможнсоть статистической подделки, если бы речь шла о мясе  - все-ттаки это очень влиятельная и богатая индустрия.


А овощная индустрия бедная что-ли? Работают как конвеер, потому что срок хранения очень небольшой и везде на растительную продукцию спрос. Некоторые страны вообще в основном за счет экспорта растительной продукции и живут. 



> Было бы интересно глянуть хотя бы на одну.


http://web.ion.ru/files/%D0%9B%D0%B5...%D1%8F%201.doc
Федеральное государственное бюджетное научное учреждение "Научно-исследовательский институт питания" - достаточно авторитетный источник?
Список рекомендованной литературы запросите по почте: mailbox@ion.ru Только подпишитесь своим именем, а то не ответят.



> Ну это утверждение не точное. Раз ему сто лет, значит он точно лет 10 был вегетарианцем. Пусть вынужденным, но однозначно был.
> Важно еще количество и частота приема. Если редко и понемногу, то это конечно вредит, но не сильно.


Прошу прощения, но это уже эзотерика какая-то пошла...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

> достаточно авторитетный источник?


ни в коем случае, спасибо за ссылку но даже читать не буду



> Прошу прощения, но это уже эзотерика какая-то пошла...


война, голод и т.д за прошедшие сто лет



> «Органическая» еда и соль «без ГМО» напротив, очень коммерчески выгодны.


Про соль посмеялся. )))

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> война, голод и т.д за прошедшие сто лет


Ну то есть война 4 года и человек мясо 4 года не ест? Или типо день ест, а неделю не ест? Если так считать, то вообще все вегетарианцы, ибо большую часть жизни люди мясо не едят. Во сне, например, когда в туалете сидят или когда едут на работу...



> ни в коем случае, спасибо за ссылку но даже читать не буду


Извините, но авторитетных цитат от доктора Торсунова у меня под рукой нет...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

Онкология, болезни сердца и прочее - это в больш приобретенные заболевания. Не должен человек (генетически) умирать от рака. Не должно у него сердце отказывать в 40 лет. Но почему так происходит? Откуда взялось столько детей в онко центрах? Откуда они нахватались канцерогенов? Невозможно поверить, что мы все делаем правильно. А болезни появляются просто так. Так не бывает. Мы что-то делаем такое, что приводит к этим болезням. Эти болезни спровоцированы нашим поведением.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не нужно забывать о том, что во-первых, улучшились методы диагностики, а во-вторых, увеличилась средняя продолжительность жизни.

А генетически человек именно что должен умирать от рака, потому что при отсутствии других факторов смерти как раз остаётся фактор постепенного накопления мутаций, рано или поздно всё равно возникнет мутация, не совместимая с жизнью, и человек умрёт.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Дубинин (19.11.2015)

----------

